# Maingano vs Johanni



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I've look at both profiles and perused TONS of pictures and the only difference I can between the two is in the Johanni Juveniles are yellow/orange.

Is there a really big difference? How can you tell that you got Maingano and not Johanni?

Experts chime in please


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

not an expert, but from what I found out in the past 2 months the Maingano are not as aggressive as the Johanni


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

So I see that you have 6 of them.. at about what size are they?

Your stock list is pretty similar to mine:

Yellow Labs x 6 @ 1"
Elongatus Chalosi x6
c. Hara x7
Acei Ngara x5

P


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Umm, johanni females are yellow and Maingano females are blue and black. The males can be hard to tell apart. I have a great group of johanni. The male is not nearly as aggressive as my other male mbuna, I do not think they are all that aggressive. Never kept Maingano.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

I Dont have them yet I was going to go with the Johanni but after a lot of looking I decided to go with Maingano.


----------



## krystalsohun (Feb 22, 2010)

The way to tell the difference is when they are under an inch long. the maingano will all be blue and black and the johanni should all still be yellow/gold colored. the johanni pick up the blue color in the males after theyreach maturity so they will all look like females when small. i just made this mistake thinking i bought all johanni but i now have a mix of the two groups woops.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once they are adults it's very difficult to tell (impossible without DNA testing, LOL?). And there are a lot of hybrids out there. I think it comes down to ordering from an impeccable vendor you can trust. Full scientific name and collection point can only help.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll contact the vendor and ask.


----------

